# RR: 15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98



## Trout

*1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)










2.	Reiner (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1943)










4.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1948)










6.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)










8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)










9.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1950)










10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1951)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	C. Kleiber (cond.), Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra	(1980)
2.	Reiner (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
3.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1943)
4.	Walter (cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
5.	Furtwängler (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1948)
6.	Klemperer (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
7.	Szell (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1968)
8.	Karajan (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1963)
9.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra	(1950)
10.	Toscanini (cond.), NBC Symphony Orchestra	(1951)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

